# Does your cat have a nickname?



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

My flatmate and I have all sorts of nicknames for the kitties~ here are a few:

Pumpkin: The Pumpkinator, Pumpy, Pumpernickel,Kürbis 

Simone: Simon (See-mo), Simone (See-mo-nay), monsieur fluffy, fluffy-butt


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Well, the first is MowMow because I actually named him Utu when I got him... MowMOw just seemed to fit him better. Other than that I call him the following:
Pope Kitty Von Porkpatty
Armando Escobar
Icky Stinky Pooper
Stinky Lips
Love Muffin
...... I think that's it....


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Well, as you've all seen, Muffin's primary nickname is Muffs. I also call her my good girl and my little angel. Muffin never gets into trouble...she's such a sweetheart.

Then we move to her sister...!!

Abby's full name is Abra Cadabra, which is what I call her when she's bad! I also call her Squeaky, Monkey, Monster and Chairman Mao (the latter because when she speaks it sounds like "Mao").


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Teddy (a.k.a) Teddy-kins, cuddle kitty, buddy, Ted-ers

Leo (a.k.a) Leo-kitty, Leo-leo, Mr. Belly-woggle

The following names are interchangeable between the two:
-ornery little monster
-ba-ke-mono neko-chan (little monster kitty)
-akuma neko-chan (little demon kitty)
-kitten-cat


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Susan said:


> and Chairman Mao (the latter because when she speaks it sounds like "Mao").


Haha, Alice does the "mao" too...and then I'll answer back with "mao?" and she'll go "mao!"...we can go back and forth for a long time. XD

All of my kitties are called Baby-kitty and Baby-girl a lot.

Rochelle is usually just Chelle or Shelly, and sometimes I call her my Black Beauty.

Alice is known by Monster, Race-cat (because she runs around the house like a freak sometimes), and Stinker.

Samantha is most commonly called Sammy, which is what she responds to. She's also known as Kitty-face, Baby Sammy, Loudmouth, and Fuzz-butt.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Time Bandit said:


> Haha, Alice does the "mao" too...and then I'll answer back with "mao?" and she'll go "mao!"...we can go back and forth for a long time. XD


That's funny...Abby and I also get into a "mao-ing" contest from time to time. She always wins. She has to have the last word!


----------



## russianxx (Nov 13, 2010)

Bella: Bellymonster, Bell Bell, Little demon, monkey, princess, spazz ball, fuzzy butt.
Kitter: Keeser, kiki (key-key), meowsur meow, kiessey (key-see)
Sparta: Spartakins, monkey.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Susan said:


> That's funny...Abby and I also get into a "mao-ing" contest from time to time. She always wins. She has to have the last word!


Alice will let me have the last word...when she's feeling generous.


----------



## Dusty (Aug 28, 2010)

Dusty's primary nickname is Dusty. His full name is "Sergeant Dustmop", a name of which he earned by being an assertive little fuzzball when he first came to me. I _was_ going to name him "Sergeant Fuzzyboots" because it sounded cute, but my boyfriend talked me out of it and told me it was _emasculating_. (Because "Dustmop" is so much better )
But he's not so fluffy anymore, so his name just got shortened to Dusty.
His other nicknames are Gremlin, Little Bugger, Fuzzball, and whenever he tries to get into the dog food, Piggy.

Bandit's nicknames are: Highness, Princess, Queenie, and Prissy.


----------



## Saydee (Nov 9, 2010)

Yes, many nicknames.

Name: Booger.

Nicknames: Boogsie, Booger Wooger, Booger Bear, Boogsie Woogsie, Boog, Boogassie, and Mew Face.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I think we already had this post before... but I'll reply again, anyway! 

Paizly = Paizly-waizly, Paizwy, Meowzer, Stupid cat!, 

Nebula = Nebbie, Nebbie-zebbie, Meowzer, Stupid cat!


I also have nicknames for the ferals, even though I don't use them much (especially now that it's "winter" and I don't interact with them longer than to fill the feeding station and dash back in the house... I'm so mean!)

Disco = Disco-wisco, 

Zinara = Zinny, Zinny-winny

Rune = ... none - never around for me to talk to! (only see him at night, then he runs off as soon as he notices me)

Tangelo = ... also none, as he's pretty skittish/reclusive, too

Zazzle = ...another one that never spends time with me! Though if I ever do get to talk to her, I'll probably use "Zazzle-wazzle"

There's also a black and white cat who I haven't named at all yet... only seen it twice. In fact, I thought it was Rune, but it has a bit more black over it's back than he does.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Monty has various nicknames, one of the most popular being 'you little s***!'. Ahem.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Mia goes by Miakins, Munchkin and Little Girl

Fay goes by Faykins, Fluffy Girl, Big Girl and Beautiful


----------



## NinjaCat (Oct 6, 2010)

Yes. Quite a few.
All three are called Baby, Kitty and Luv. And they get called random things all the time. I come up with new ones every once in a while.

Rocky: Rock, Rocks, Stallone, Cookie-Blossom, Sausage (Please don't ask. It's not me that calls him that :?) and Puppy.

Princess: Prinny, Princey, Pretty Princey, Your Highness, Holy Terror, Ninja, Bag Lady, Box Lady and Naughty.

Penny: Pen, Pen-Pen, Pinny and Pyscho.


----------



## thenakedorchid (Sep 15, 2010)

Both of mine are occasionally "Neko-san." I wouldn't be surprised if they hear that more than their actual names.


----------



## Clutch (May 10, 2010)

LOL. I hope none of my friends ever overhear me talking to my cats.

Ringo-Ringy, Rings, Ringles, Meowy Kitty

Casey- Queso, Little Kitty


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

a few

Koko : Coconut, Cola, Kokacola, Beauty Queen, or just the queen
Lucille: I call her Lucy most of the time, but also, Lucifer, Lucifus Goosefus, Goose Goose, Loose Loose, Pretty Princess


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh yes.

Apollo gets called: Auto-Gato, Gato, Crazy-Gato, Craze-o, Buddy, Purr-box, Goof, and Mr. Trouble.

Athena gets called: Mini-Gato, Tiny Kitten, Senorita Craze-o, and also Goof. And she has also earned the unfortunate nickname of Stinkbutt due to her frequent smelliness.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Oh! I don't have this cat anymore - it was a feral kitten I tamed, and is now in another foster home to get adopted. Anyhoo... his real name is Zircon, but the poor kid probably thought his name was "Stop it!", since that's what I said to him...all the time!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I can't believe I forgot Samantha's most used nickname! SAMMYPANTS!


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

Rowdy - Boogs, buddy, brother bear, fatty, tatoe, buddy boy, sneaky, poof, blue eyes, pew

Malley - malleygator, sweet pea, baby girl, mal, adventure kitty, mao, pew, Malley cat


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Everyone has cute nicknames! I especially love the ones that have "full names."


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

My kitten's real name is Layla since that is the first thing I could think of and we needed something to tell the secretary at the vet clinic. It's also my favorite song, so I didn't think too long and hard about it.

She is calico with more orange than black and a patch of white around her neck so thick that it looks like a lion's mane. My boyfriend joking says that she's black, white, and pumpkin so he's taken to calling her Punkin Pie. I roll my eyes whenever he says it but I think it's adorable and find myself calling her Punkers or Baby Punks. Of course, only when he isn't around. :wink


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh jeez, I probably couldn't think of them all. We have a horrible habit of rarely calling them by their real names.

Sinatra- Brown Bear, Butt Boy, Poopin' Boy, Boo Boo, Butters, Fat Boy

Nutmeg- Fuzz Butt, Poopin' Girl, Ted Nugent, Fuzzy Girl, Butt Girl, Fat Girl

Those are just the most used ones.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Butt Boy, Butt Girl? Poopin' Boy, Poopin' Girl? Well, you're just plain mean!


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

We call Brenna: 
Brenny
Brenners
BeeBee
Kidden
kitters

lol our dogs have about 5 or 6 nicknames each. We have 6


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

My boyfriend has now started calling Athena "Beepo." I have no idea where that came from (I think it started with him calling her "Sleepo-Beepo" while she was sleepy once) but it's super cute and I think I will continue to use it.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Susan- They know we are joking 
Ducman- Butters is actually his middle name! Well, one of them. Butters is our favorite South Park character!

I forgot, Stretch Armstrong and Froggy Girl!


----------

